# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Estanazolol????

## pimpalicous

Anyone ever heard of estanazolol....with a kangaroo pn the front of the bottle? It says it is made in australia.....by SYDGROUP??? Someone please help me with this!!

----------


## pimpalicous

If you have a pic of a bottle like this please post....I just want to make sure I got good stuff

----------


## Superman83

bro...that is some good shit. i have about 10 bottles of it, and i love it. wish i could send you a pick, but my camera doesnt work.

----------


## dizzle

here you go:

----------


## fast

Funny box/etiquette  :Wink: 

Tho I don`t believe Organon will adapt that style..

"AS for Kids!"  :Devil Grin:

----------


## Huge Presser

> Funny box/etiquette 
> 
> Tho I don`t believe Organon will adapt that style..
> 
> "AS for Kids!"


 :LOL:

----------

